# TMZ Jay Cutler Post Emanates Sheer Jealousy by the Mainstream



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

TMZ Jay Cutler Post Emanates Sheer Jealousy by the Mainstream by Joe Pietaro TMZ is hardly an outlet that should be taken seriously, as should the people that follow it. But when the bodybuilding takes notice that one of their own is being attacked, natural instincts begin to kick in. ???The National Enquirer??? of television [...]

*Read More...*


----------

